# DS #1398: Drawn To Life (USA)



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2081^^


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 11, 2007)

First!
On topic: I wanna draw a Mario!

For those who are wondering what the hell this thing is about:



Edit: Added video.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 11, 2007)

O.=.O ... Reminds me of this game modification: Drawn to be alive. Platformer eh? Curious to know if this is any good.


----------



## snesmaster40 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ooo, read the NFO for some nice info


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 11, 2007)

IGN gave it a good review.. but they also had a lot of ads from this game.. so..


----------



## Retal (Sep 11, 2007)

I will say it LOOKS pr0.
BUT IS IT????????////////1


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 11, 2007)

This idea of drawing your stuff seems interesting. But I guess you can only draw a couple of objects with a fixed functionality. Still though something different.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll upload my sav if I draw a good character guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit-
forget it, the drawing thing is way too awkward and the game is pretty...
let's just say this would be good for a flash game


----------



## Maktub (Sep 11, 2007)

lulz nice


----------



## finkle (Sep 11, 2007)

been waiting for this one... it should hopefully prove to be fun


----------



## Harsky (Sep 11, 2007)

I SHALL CELEBRATE... by drawing a penis


----------



## G I Jackal (Sep 11, 2007)

i thought 1398 came after 1397?  whats going on there?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> I'll upload my sav if I draw a good character guys



Great! Let's all trade our penis shaped characters!


----------



## ViRGE (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> IGN gave it a good review.. but they also had a lot of ads from this game.. so..


I'm not sure I'd call a 79% a "good" review from IGN. When they really like a DS game it tends to be 85% or higher.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2007)

7.9 is a good review, hence the word "good" under the score! Anything below 6.5 is below average and anything above 80% means very good.

Never expected it to be amazing but I'm sure its gonna be good fun.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 11, 2007)

The game is short and they said it's pretty much a "kiddie" game. Well, I'll still play it.


----------



## zif (Sep 11, 2007)

ANGRY SUN

Also does anyone know the correct save type for this? I've been getting by on 2M Flash so far but I don't want to lose my save.


----------



## bollocks (Sep 11, 2007)

pfft, not as good as Graffiti Kingdom, a DS version of which was announced bloody ages ago. so where is it, taito? hmm? HMM?


----------



## mikagami (Sep 11, 2007)

Does this require a ARM7 fix or something?  Doesn't work on R4/M3DSS from what I hear -- asks to "reinsert" cart or something to that extent.


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 11, 2007)

Tried it on my R4, everything is working so far.


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Tried it on my R4, everything is working so far.



How far are you in the game?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 11, 2007)

The game is actually good.. a standard platformer.. 
and the drawing mechanics are nice.

I wish I had something like that when I was 10.. :/


----------



## evadwolrab (Sep 11, 2007)

Just finished the first level with my pink blob called Jeff.

Where does it suppsedly break?

I'm using DS-X.


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Just finished the first level with my pink blob called Jeff.
> 
> Where does it suppsedly break?
> 
> I'm using DS-X.



After i open the first door "Snow fields"... I'm using r4 v1.11


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished the first level with my pink blob called Jeff.
> ...



just finished the first level on my m3simply with the patched r4 1.11 firmware. had no problems so far...

... just one: i can't draw and everything just looks like it's been drawn from a child :'(


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> ...




maybe my rom copy... Mine is by Xenophobia. How about you?


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> ...



same. maybe you get a bad dump or you got a corrupted download? try it again and reload it onto your memorycard.


----------



## evadwolrab (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished the first level with my pink blob called Jeff.
> ...


I finished the first level and went through the door into the Mario-style map.

Does this mean I've got past the apparent "break point"?


----------



## alfnim220 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yay! its released! Thank you Xenophobia! I cant wait to make some mischievous characters


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> ...




Yeah, maybe i should format my micro sd first... and re-download the rom. is it really 11.9 mb? (compressed)


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 11, 2007)

This looks really interesting. I hope it's as good as it looks.


----------



## Akusoft (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anybody know the save type?


----------



## Hellios (Sep 11, 2007)

This game is amazing, I stopped right after I restored the village flame.

I want to ask if anyone knows if you get any preorder bonuses with this, it hasn't been released in EU yet, so this just might be the first DS game I'd buy, but I'd like what are the preorder bonuses if any one knows?


----------



## Switchy (Sep 11, 2007)

It seems to work perfectly on my R4 v1.11 kernel.
I stopped right after restoring the eternal flame as well.

Very amusing game when it comes to the drawing!
The enemies so far are.. meh.
And that avalanche? ARGH!


----------



## primeboss (Sep 11, 2007)

their should be away to share peoples designs. I bro made a really good Master Cheif one. That i want to show u guys


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hehe, I made an Overlord design


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

lolz i make big vagina. fun game


----------



## HipN (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't stand this game. It's so damn slowww!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 12, 2007)

AWEOMSENESS!!!! IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS GAME!!!!! YES!!! awesome..


----------



## iwakura (Sep 12, 2007)

im loving this game


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 12, 2007)

This game looks awesome...can't wait to draw...something.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(primeboss @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> their should be away to share peoples designs. I bro made a really good Master Cheif one. That i want to show u guys


upload the .sav


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Sep 12, 2007)

You can't use wi-fi connection to trade designs?

by the way, my game is working. i just reformatted my sd card


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 12, 2007)

hmm, when do we actually get to draw our character? my battery died 5 minutes into the game.. lol..


----------



## Shinji (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> hmm, when do we actually get to draw our character? my battery died 5 minutes into the game.. lol..


So the game is that slow huh?  

Just kidding, i'm getting it right now to give it a whirl...move aside megaman star force >_>


----------



## iwakura (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> hmm, when do we actually get to draw our character? my battery died 5 minutes into the game.. lol..



uhh like 5 min into the game


----------



## Altamira (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody found out the save type? I think it's 2mbit flash. can anybody confirm that?


----------



## thebert (Sep 12, 2007)

It loads up fine for me, but after I draw something, and it goes to level 1, then the character turns into white blocks.  Like I had used the fill tool on the entire template.  It did the same thing for the cloud that becomes a platform.  It looked correct initially, but then when I went into the house nearby, it turned into a white block...  Any one else have this problem?  I'm using DS-X.

And yes, it is definitely a kids game. But that doesn't make it any less fun.  I'm actually in the mood for a generic platform game.  It's not game of the year material, but it's nice to have a "can only be made for DS" game.  It seems like a lot of fun, or at least a fun way to past the time.  ...if only I could get it working.


----------



## zruben (Sep 12, 2007)

this game is fun!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why, but this game reminds me of "Plok!" for the SNES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone remember that game?

I guess it's because of how the character moves... it looks vert plok-ish..


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(zruben @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> this game is fun!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For mentioning Plok!, you have officially earned yourself a seat at the GM's Table. If we had one.
I just needed to hear the word Plok and I downloaded this immedietly. You have no idea how much I loved Plok...it better be as Plokish as you say it is!


----------



## dib (Sep 12, 2007)

That was a really quick game, total play time was maybe three minutes.  Just draw a couple pictures then the world ends and you're done.  I suppose I've seen far worse games on the DS.


----------



## DownwardSpyral (Sep 12, 2007)

Samus Aran.

Based off the 8-Bit NES sprite. Obviously an edit of an existing template.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

total play time 3 minutes?


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't believe I spent over one hour on this.
And I know he has no mouth~


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 12, 2007)

Man...

These creations are lookin' good! I gotta check this game out soon...


----------



## madlobster (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> total play time 3 minutes?



If you answer that you don't want to help them at the beginning of the game, then that's it, the game ends.


----------



## rs4 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did the flame and... god I hope it gets better.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 12, 2007)

I got discouraged and chose one of the templates... My drawing sucks.


----------



## squall3031 (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought it's some kind of RPG 
lol


----------



## Icarus (Sep 12, 2007)

Eehhhh =/


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sgtpeppy25 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> *You can't use wi-fi connection to trade designs?*


You can, but only with Local Wi-Fi (DS to DS)...


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 12, 2007)

This game is pretty cool. I understand it's very generic in terms of gameplay, but it has a very unique quality about it that doesn't let me put it down. Makes me feel like a child again. Work on my Ez5 without updating anything, maybe the save list for some people.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 12, 2007)

santakuroosu - I love yours! It's so detailed...good use of an hour!

filozof - Godot ftw! You should make the snowblaster the coffee mug XD

Here's mine..





He's a character from the anime Gurren-Lagann...I don't think I drew him well, but damn, I got his shades down!


----------



## zruben (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Eehhhh =/















frigging awesome... my character looks like crap...

I'm going to edit it NAO, I want a Megaman =P


----------



## Icarus (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> santakuroosu - I love yours! It's so detailed...good use of an hour!
> 
> filozof - Godot ftw! You should make the snowblaster the coffee mug XD


I know right? I didn't even know there was a snow blaster, right now I drew it as a pistol, I'll change it soon though.


BTW How does this game save ? Does it save automatically ? I don't want to lose all that shit I've drawn.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 12, 2007)

It saves automatically, it said that as soon as you pushed start after the title screen. XD


----------



## kedest (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> It saves automatically, it said that as soon as you pushed start after the title screen. XD



oh yeah, that's right. i just kept playing, hoping for a chance to save at last. but that didn't happen, so then i just turned it off.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 12, 2007)

This sounded good when i first heard of it. Hopefully it's not failure


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 12, 2007)

How the poopin' crap do you crappin' poop - I mean crappin' save?


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 12, 2007)

This is awesome, but I really wish you could edit where the joints are. I opted to give my character thin shoulders, because I hate blocky characters and I wanted to use a character I had already created for an animation pitch, so now his shoulders are a little broken when he runs. I can see santakuroosu's character is gonna have the same issue.


----------



## reilina (Sep 12, 2007)

those are amazing characters i better get mine on par with u guys
ill post it tomm if i have time..


----------



## blueskies (Sep 12, 2007)

The only reason this game was remotely fun was because I named my character 'F*CK', and this made the dialog hilarious.  Too bad I couldn't be bothered to read much more than a few lines of it.

I'm too old for this game.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(DownwardSpyral @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Samus Aran.
> 
> Based off the 8-Bit NES sprite. Obviously an edit of an existing template.



Upload please


----------



## Tylon (Sep 12, 2007)

Finally! I've waited a long time for this game!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 12, 2007)

HA! this just came out and it has already been dumped.


I'll be try this.

Donkey Kong Jungle Climber (U) also came out.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 12, 2007)

Ha! Looking at these pics is inspiring! I'm gonna try and make my character as awesome as possible, can't wait to get home so I can finally get this game!!


----------



## Tylon (Sep 12, 2007)

It doesn't work on my R4DS 1.11 Kernel.
I get a white screen after the 5TH Cell logo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Okay, i did a "Arm7 Fix" and it works now.


----------



## SnickS (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Tylon @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> It doesn't work on my R4DS 1.11 Kernel.
> I get a white screen after the 5TH Cell logo.Â
> 
> 
> ...


It worked on my R4 without the Arm7 Fix, weird :S


----------



## Tylon (Sep 12, 2007)

It may be something with DS Phat/Lite.
(My friend has a NDS Lite, and i have phat)

I downloaded Worms 2 Open Warfare, and fixed the Arm7.
The game worked fine on his DS Lite. But the game freezes everytime i use a weapon on my DS Phat.


----------



## robi (Sep 12, 2007)

Rumor has it that this game was suppose to be just a normal platformer but the art team went on strike. Thus they added this gimmick to the remaining sprites.

No wait I got another one!

If you can't draw worth shit can you claim the game has crappy graphics?

I need sleep.


----------



## evadwolrab (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(thebert @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> It loads up fine for me, but after I draw something, and it goes to level 1, then the character turns into white blocks.Â Like I had used the fill tool on the entire template.Â It did the same thing for the cloud that becomes a platform.Â It looked correct initially, but then when I went into the house nearby, it turned into a white block...Â Any one else have this problem?Â I'm using DS-X.
> 
> And yes, it is definitely a kids game. But that doesn't make it any less fun.Â I'm actually in the mood for a generic platform game.Â It's not game of the year material, but it's nice to have a "can only be made for DS" game.Â It seems like a lot of fun, or at least a fun way to past the time.Â ...if only I could get it working.


It did the same thing for me with the character being all white, but the clouds came out properly. I'm using DS-X too. Roll on the update...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2007)

Well its better than the average THQ title thats for sure, not bad for a kids game but nothing amazing. Drawing pics however is hella fun, spent an hour on my chap, did a Cyberman from Doctor Who looks a bit crap but meh.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 12, 2007)

this game is fun

Its a basic platformer with a new spin


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> santakuroosu - I love yours! It's so detailed...good use of an hour!
> 
> filozof - Godot ftw! You should make the snowblaster the coffee mug XD
> 
> ...


GOD DAMMIT I MADE A KAMINA TOO!

But your is way better. I had to draw mine from memory.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

I made a stick-like figure dude and he kicks arse.. I'm not too good at drawing but I'm still having a good time. Not gonna be game of the year but it's entertaining


----------



## Switchy (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Tylon @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> It may be something with DS Phat/Lite.
> (My friend has a NDS Lite, and i have phat)
> 
> I downloaded Worms 2 Open Warfare, and fixed the Arm7.
> The game worked fine on his DS Lite. But the game freezes everytime i use a weapon on my DS Phat.Â



I have the same set-up as you and it works perfectly...


----------



## Gup (Sep 12, 2007)

What a bland and, to my taste, rather stupid game this is. Such a let down


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2007)

My DS is still broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This looks like so much fun...I cannot wait to put this in.
Maybe DS games are starting to heat back up after the piles of crap that came out this summer....


----------



## plasmatron (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Tylon @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> It doesn't work on my R4DS 1.11 Kernel.
> I get a white screen after the 5TH Cell logo.Â
> 
> 
> ...




What da hell is ARM 7 fix ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Found it on the supercard list, but don`t know how to use it.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(plasmatron @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tylon @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't work on my R4DS 1.11 Kernel.
> ...




Search. It.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 12, 2007)

No problems encountered with r4 and latest firmware yet.
The only game that needs that arm7 fix is worms.
R4 will sooner or later update and fix it


----------



## pasc (Sep 12, 2007)

Good game, it has something entertaining, something I never felt when playing a DS game, it gave me the though: THAT WAS IT what the DS was made for: Custom Creations ! 

I keept thinking, if you can have this much graphics in one save slot, imagine the amount you could have in both of the available save slots !

This is amazing !

Especially cause we can have 3 heros and edit our weapons in the gallery at any time !

It is a childish game, but it is a non violent/3D Graphics game that still entertains me well. Hope for more cool weapons, I'm after the snowlevel (AFTER the flame creation)


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 12, 2007)

Great game.  Gotta buy this at retail.  Good developers needs to be encouraged to make innovative and fun games.  

Unlike most platformers, this let you create your hero and name them.  I think that makes the game much more fun, since it's like you are in charge.    While I do agree that the game has a slight slant towards the younger set, it's still a hell-lot-o'-fun for grown-ups and old folks.  

I want Drawn to Life 2!


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 12, 2007)

I am going to go download it now. This reminds me of the TV show "Chalkzone"


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 12, 2007)

I was waiting for this. I'm glad it's finally dumped


----------



## Orc (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm still at the Sled part, making it a Char Custom Commander Type sled. lol
(Yeah, you could guess that my character is Char from MS Gundam.)

Will post pics later.

EDIT: here lol


----------



## tisti (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> santakuroosu - I love yours! It's so detailed...good use of an hour!
> 
> filozof - Godot ftw! You should make the snowblaster the coffee mug XD
> 
> ...


----------



## zruben (Sep 12, 2007)

in the part of the submarine; I did a "Yellow Submarine" =P

I'll post pics later


----------



## rest0re (Sep 12, 2007)

WOAAAAAAAH I HAVE GIGANTIC DRAWING ERECTION!!11


----------



## Orc (Sep 12, 2007)

Spongebob for Spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











(sorry for crap pics, used phone and in between games of poker with people shouting at me lol)


----------



## Samutz (Sep 12, 2007)

I based mine off of a custom look I used ins some old 2D MMO's and forum avatars.

















Trying to find a working camera so I can get a shot of it.


----------



## Chief_Second (Sep 12, 2007)

love this game being original!!!!  i'm tryn'a do yoda but looks more like shrek


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Waaa?! You made Kamina into a molepig



Haha, I'll try and fix him up...maybe I can add his cape..
Man, sucks for no WiFi trading


----------



## Chief_Second (Sep 12, 2007)

My character


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I based mine off of a custom look I used ins some old 2D MMO's and forum avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, that bug in your avatar actually made me hit my screen, after I hit it...I was like "WTF? It's still alive"

Jeez...

Im trying this game now.


----------



## knocturnal (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been waiting for this game forever. I can't believe how much I enjoyed playing it fo rsuch a simple game. I can't draw worth a dime but I still enjoy seeing my mini candle/block/santa colored thing runninng around. 

As for the r4 people the game ran great on my m3 simply without a problem. You guys probably have a bad rom


----------



## rest0re (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome game


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 12, 2007)

This game is awesome! It's so fun for such a simple game, I'm surprised something like this hasn't been made before...

- Sam


----------



## rest0re (Sep 12, 2007)

seriously .. its good game and drawing adds to gameplay very much


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I can't believe I spent over one hour on this.
> And I know he has no mouth~



Looks amazing!
Kudos!


----------



## thegame16 (Sep 12, 2007)

man I love this Game..
Its so simple but its fun!
I made a  look a like Spongebob as hero


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 12, 2007)

Man.  The developers sure had fun with this game.  

Anyone tried closing the lid of their DS?  It's little touches like that that usually separate Nintendo's own offering from third-party software...only that this is developed by a third party.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jenngcia @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Man.Â The developers sure had fun with this game.Â
> 
> Anyone tried closing the lid of their DS?Â It's little touches like that that usually separate Nintendo's own offering from third-party software...only that this is developed by a third party.


That was also on Worms OW 2.

Really into this game now, and I've even stopped drawing penises everywhere!! Nice story too.


----------



## zruben (Sep 12, 2007)

someone needs to do a "gbatemper" hero...


----------



## pasc (Sep 12, 2007)

Hadrian the Penisman lol ^^. No, but really it IS fun. I must play now, sorry guys.


----------



## Orc (Sep 12, 2007)

My Super Spring (from Taiko no Tatsujin!)




Supposed to be an Ice Cube...




Off to Pepperland!


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 12, 2007)

When I look at some of you guys drawing it almost feels like I'm playing a different game >.


----------



## thebert (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(evadwolrab @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thebert @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It loads up fine for me, but after I draw something, and it goes to level 1, then the character turns into white blocks.Â Like I had used the fill tool on the entire template.Â It did the same thing for the cloud that becomes a platform.Â It looked correct initially, but then when I went into the house nearby, it turned into a white block...Â Any one else have this problem?Â I'm using DS-X.
> ...



Arm7 fixed the problem.  It had to have been a save issue.  I guess if it doesn't save your character drawing, then it has nothing to display, and hence the all white character.  Eh, better than crashing I suppose!  And I'm using and old firmware BTW.  I never updated, thankfully.  The new one is not supposed to be that great...


----------



## Cyan (Sep 12, 2007)

I made Ness 









the save is here
(M3 simply .sav)

I accidentally named him Hess, so in order to edit the name I had to make a new character named Ness, and hexedit the name (because of CRC check), so there is now another Hero named Hess, just delete him.
I played until the flame revival.


edit : 
I find the game's FX sound very bad. The jumping sound is horrible


----------



## sgtpeppy25 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok now... Who's very talented to make a Solid Snake pixel? Please~ I'm not good at pixel art


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I made Ness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! 
That's friggin' awesome.

I give you a big sticker.


----------



## thebert (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh NO!  You beat me to it!!  I did Ness also.

Well, you can also check out my Pikachu storm cloud!  Now if only it would shoot lighting...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone did a big dildo for a snowgun?


----------



## Foie (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> forget it, the drawing thing is way too awkward and the game is pretty...



DE JA FREAKIN VU.  I have heard that exact phrase before...


----------



## hydrolisk (Sep 13, 2007)

agh hate my webcam






bigdaddy XD


----------



## Stitch (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## cubin' (Sep 13, 2007)

robocop, is that you?


----------



## mossolb (Sep 13, 2007)

Such a fun game, I had no idea what to make for the hero so I decided to make Naruto cause my siblings love that anime so much. Also my take on the Mario 3 evil sun, still need to work on the bordes.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 13, 2007)

I sucks at it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did the best I could...


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't show mine... but it was damn hard drawing the nipples just right.  The huge breasts sadly don't flop around like in DOA Xtreme 2 (I WANT NUDE PATCH 4 THIS GAME!) tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said, this is simple... but fun, I like it.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I based mine off of a custom look I used ins some old 2D MMO's and forum avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't find a camera so I ended up scanning the DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Edit: Got a better pic by loading the save in NO$GBA. The top screen keeps showing up mostly transparent though.


----------



## hakdizzle (Sep 13, 2007)

wow some of these are really good


----------



## ghettobob (Sep 13, 2007)

Tay Zonday is my idol "Some stay dry and others feel the pain"





That is for the full comparison to the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and thats a keyboard in his hand


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Sep 13, 2007)

I made a penis character with testicles as the legs, and pubes as the arms.

It turned out very nice.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 13, 2007)

Drawing your own characters and environment elements is kinda neat.  Too bad the game itself sucks.

IMO, this is a very highly polished turd.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I made a penis character with testicles as the legs, and pubes as the arms.
> 
> It turned out very nice.




Yeah did anybody else do anything innapropriate?  I had some fun with my clouds...


http://thomazm.files.wordpress.com/2007/09...sofputppeis.jpg


(NSFW)


----------



## Morning (Sep 13, 2007)

heyo, this game is kinda fun =P gets a lil boring after a while.. but yah =P

well, at least now i can say - i have Zelda for DS in english!!






bwahha... needs some improvement, i'll spend some more time on it later =P


----------



## Torte (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know how to erase and replace with 'transparent' instead of 'white'?  Can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone out there who customizes the lower part of the title screen?  It's customizable!


----------



## Vidnez (Sep 13, 2007)

I created  Master Chief  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fun game.


----------



## Orc (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mossolb @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Also my take on the Mario 3 evil sun, still need to work on the bordes.


lol I think a lot of us here did the SMB3 angry sun... lol


----------



## Opium (Sep 13, 2007)

Objection!


----------



## Retal (Sep 13, 2007)

I object to the quality of that drawing.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 13, 2007)

you should see my drawings then :\


----------



## Hitto (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't wanna be kicked outta here, so I'm certainly not gonna post DickMan.
But I still love him. This game is funnay. Tee-hee.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 13, 2007)

For my hero I just chose the armor-like template and named him Kroxor.

For the rest, I basically just filled out the shapes with colour. I fail so badly >.<

The only thing looking remotely good are the ice-blocks.


----------



## Neko (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my shitty attempt on Phoenix wright.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That hair of his is totally hardcore to pixel. >_>


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 13, 2007)

I made a sheep called "Baaart" and a  Penguin called "pingu" lol

i wish i had the patience to make a good character


----------



## SkH (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow those are pretty cool... and this is a *GREAT GAME!!!!*


----------



## terminator99 (Sep 13, 2007)

How do I upload my image on this thread?


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I just took the sheep preset image, removed a leg and an arm and put blood all over it, also all over the  bloody, turned out pretty lovely =)


----------



## terminator99 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is my Manakin from Drawn to life.

http://uploadimages.com/manage/MjU2MzMuMjc5MTQ=.224279


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 13, 2007)

Alas, my game didn't save.
I think I'll need to update the software and then make a new character u_u;

p.s. Orc's yellow submarine is ace!


----------



## rest0re (Sep 13, 2007)

this game is dream of every wanna be romhacker... draw penises everywhere!!!!!11


----------



## Orc (Sep 13, 2007)

Since a lot of people did Phoenix Wright stuff, I decided make one myself hehe...


----------



## SkH (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh wow... Awesome!! Very good work Orc!!!


----------



## humanx (Sep 14, 2007)

wow, there are some talented individuals out there!  anyways, i agree that while making your own custom hero is fun and seemingly endless in it's entertainment value... playing the game is... well, another story.  i'll play it through, but i had enough fun creating and then watching it animate to life!  

and now, presenting...

balsac, the jaws of death, guitarist of gwar!

http://www.wearebored.com/gallery2/d/10634-2/0709130009.JPG

*sorry, i'm very new to forums and haven't mastered inserting the pic into my post...


----------



## lagman (Sep 14, 2007)

```
Use this:
[img]http://www.wearebored.com/gallery2/d/10634-2/0709130009.JPG[/img]
```


----------



## humanx (Sep 14, 2007)

cheers!  i won't try it this time, but i get the idea now!!  much obliged!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 14, 2007)

@Orc : Your character looks very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good job drawing her.

I think the game don't have enough colors available. 
256 tones palette would have been great, or a color picker.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can unlock more colours


----------

